# Diazepam - any downsides as a bodybuilder?



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I was hoping someone could shed a little light on wether or not diazepam are okay to take?

Obviously any drug has it's down sides but I'm looking for specific bodybuilding related drawbacks to the drug.

I'm seriously bored, played all my xbox games, don't like TV that much and can get a few strips pretty cheap so I'm contemplating it out of complete boredom on my day off/rest day.

Cheers 

...please don't worry about anything other than the question asked, I would say I'm pretty disciplined with drug use after what I've been through.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

mate im sure theres other ways to cure boredom that taken addictive prescrition drugs !!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> mate im sure theres other ways to cure boredom that taken addictive prescrition drugs !!


I've had 3 ****s already if that's what you mean.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you just want to sleep then take them but If it was me I would get out more


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

IrishRaver said:


> I'm pretty disciplined with drug use after what I've been through.


I am too but is is an easy trap to fall into

take them if you want, in a few years it could well be you in my shoes telling some kid not to take them for the same reasons.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

prolactin can be a side effect of diazepam and they are really addictive. you start taking them to help you sleep and when you stop taking them you really dont sleep....


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

stevenbell1978 said:


> Do you just want to sleep then take them but If it was me I would get out more


No I don't want to sleep I know what effect the drug has on me and It definitely makes days like this go a lot faster, and I sleep a lot sounder when it comes to bed time. I'm pretty crippled after yesterdays session, even my chest and biceps are feeling it. As I said this is my day of rest (no cardio/anything). I've been out with the dog a few times, seen a few mates.



SteamRod said:


> I am too but is is an easy trap to fall into
> 
> take them if you want, in a few years it could well be you in my shoes telling some kid not to take them for the same reasons.


I appreciate you looking out for me in this why but there is no trap for me to fall into anymore - I have learned my lesson. This day comes once a week and I feel like a battered baby seal in Canada.



Sy. said:


> Why not just get a hobby? or a(nother?) job?


Been thinking about getting back into kickboxing recently TBH. But even if I had kickboxing tonight I couldn't go because I'm suffering so bad lol. Don't need another job  this one I have is perfect for when I start my nutrition course at the end of summer.

Thank you for the replies. . .


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

tommygunnz said:


> prolactin can be a side effect of diazepam and they are really addictive. you start taking them to help you sleep and when you stop taking them you really dont sleep....


Where did you find a reason to post this reply?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

dont know about vallie's.....

But I know that some puffs of afghani brown heroin will stimulate natural hgh realase. Not kidding , there are some studyes from the 80's out there


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> I was hoping someone could shed a little light on wether or not diazepam are okay to take?
> 
> Obviously any drug has it's down sides but I'm looking for specific bodybuilding related drawbacks to the drug.I'm seriously bored, played all my xbox games, don't like TV that much and can get a few strips pretty cheap so I'm contemplating it out of complete boredom on my day off/rest day.
> 
> ...


you asked about side effects relating to bodybuilding


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Not only are they addicitive but when stopping you can be left with anxiety and depression and that's if you don't get them as a side-effect when on them. I have had them before and will never take them again. They are not a wise way to deal with boredom...in fact...they're just not worth it for the reason of boredom.

I hope that you really think seriously about this...you could be left with far more problems than boredom.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting topic mate.

I had never even thought about BB related drawbacks.

I use Alprazalom most nights now to get to sleep and to combat stress. Took 10 last night!

Sleep so much better from them which I guess is a BB related bonus!

Never really saw the attraction to taking them in the day cos they just make me drowsy. Just having a beer now so might try necking a load this afternoon and seeing if I have a laugh!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Katy said:


> Not only are they addicitive but when stopping you can be left with anxiety and depression and that's if you don't get them as a side-effect when on them. I have had them before and will never take them again. They are not a wise way to deal with boredom...in fact...they're just not worth it for the reason of boredom.
> 
> *I hope that you really think seriously about this...you could be left with far more problems than boredom*.


Sensible comment and I do appreciate it, but again I must explain myself.

I will not feel depressed tomorrow, or the day after, or the day after, or the day after.. I have a pretty exciting and fun life believe it or not.

Anxiety has only been an issue I believe I suffered from in school because of a lack of confidence.

Remember - drugs affect people differently


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Interesting topic mate.
> 
> I had never even thought about BB related drawbacks.
> 
> ...


Lol I would love to have a few cold ones with a couple yellas (diazepam but instead of anti-depressants they're anti-psycotics). Then that makes me a little rubbery. But alcohol alone affects muscle recovery for up to 60 hours after and recovering is EXACTLY what I need right now as even sitting on the bog my lower lats take a beating!

I can't believe the amount of people say they make them sleepy etc, they just put a smile on my face and make me a little dummer/care less.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

junky fuks lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

They probably make me sleepy cos I pop them with beers!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

I like a few blues myself. Off topic but what career are you wanting to follow with your college course mate ?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

keano said:


> I like a few blues myself. Off topic but what career are you wanting to follow with your college course mate ?


I think I want to take it to the next level of nutrition then on to qualified personal training and eventually train to be a fireman.

You must be from here if you called em blues?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Uriel said:


> junky fuks lol


Steroid whore


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Glasgow mate lol


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

if its only once a week then go for it

its only when you need them to sleep that the problems start

they are really hard to give up i can vouch for that


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> They probably make me sleepy cos I pop them with beers!


I get the exact oposite! See, alcohol is a depressant and blues are anti-depressants so the mix is a really good feeling.

As I said it just boils down to drugs affecting people differently. If I knew I had to do someone in with the boys I'd sink 5 or 6 beers with a couple blues because I can be very nasty by the flick of a switch on beer+blues. it numbs pain like **** too.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Took 10 last night!


you took 10 bars of xanax?

mate if you are doing that for any length of time you are going to have to taper off. I was close to seizure when I was coming off.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> you took 10 bars of xanax?
> 
> mate if you are doing that for any length of time you are going to have to taper off. I was close to seizure when I was coming off.


Seizures aren't rare when you're coming off any perscriptions. I have a lot of friends who are fiends for them and regularly take seizures when they run out of cash or try to give em up.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> Sensible comment and I do appreciate it, but again I must explain myself.
> 
> *I will not feel depressed tomorrow, or the day after, or the day after, or the day after.. I have a pretty exciting and fun life believe it or not.*
> 
> ...


I had no idea people were able to predict their emotions so accurately. I don't see how you could possible know what chemical and therefore emotional response you're going to have to drugs. But it seems apparent that nothing I'd say would make the blindest bit of difference...it's your brain and body and life at the end of day.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow at the people munching loads of prescription drugs for "fun"... metalists! if you want to get to sleep or mong out just go and buy a tenners worth of weed its so much more healthy!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Katy said:


> I had no idea people were able to predict their emotions so accurately. I don't see how you could possible know what chemical and therefore emotional response you're going to have to drugs. But it seems apparent that nothing I'd say would make the blindest bit of difference...it's your brain and body and life at the end of day.


Yeah I've taken enough and know myself well enough to know exactly what response I'll get wether it's emotionally or just general wellbeing 

I was just hoping an expert in how our bodies operate could explain in depth what drawbacks diazepam have as a bodybuilder but it seems there are none (experts or major drawbacks lol).


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

MrMike said:


> Wow at the people munching loads of prescription drugs for "fun"... metalists! if you want to get to sleep or mong out just go and buy a tenners worth of weed its so much more healthy!


I have a problem with weed/dope. Can't go near it. If it's not a drug I can't control I won't take it at all anymore - been there, done that, learned my lesson... 4 times over.

Any other drug I can say yes and no when ever I'd like.

& tbh I wouldn't go as far as saying it's 'healthier'. I also have A LOT MORE friends who are absoluteeeeeeeee fiends for grass and are paranoid/lazy/demotivated/unsociable etc the list goes on. Grass is a psychological addiction too so for someone like me with a strong mind it's harder to get off it where as prescriptions are physical and can be weened from addiction - if you do it right.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Guy I get my Weed from gave me a pack of 10mg Diazepam's and 1 White Ladder Xanax, as for the Diazepam I took 20mg last night forgetting the effects as had not taken Benzo's In almost 12 Years, it knocked me sideways, will only been using once a week as they are very Addictive.

As for Xanax, should have listened to him when he said take half the Bar at first, I took the whole thing and the last thing I remember was stumbling into the Hallway then I woke up 7 Hours laterIn bed.

Diazepam was a much nicer feeling as it was much less Intoxicating and more relaxing.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Xanax is taking over Diaz as the more common benzo, my source sells tons of it, iv never taken any benzo though I'm too scared I'll like them lol


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Some people here either have INCREDIBLY addictive personalities, or straight up just have no willpower.

I use Diazepams whenever I want a good night sleep, be that once a week or once a month, absolutely not worried about getting addicted from that and neither would anyone else that I can imagine.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

I tried diazepam and lorazepam for sleep and both were rubbish. Felt lethargic and monged out and didn't actually fully fall asleep all night but was sorta semi conscious and dreaming at the same time. Horrible, felt like a zombie next day.

For occasional sleep or anxiety issues use something non addictive like Promethazine or if you can get it Hydroxyzine (can be bought cheaply off certain reliable indian online pharmacies with good trust pilot reviews). Even if you use them for 7 days straight you won't get any rebound if you stop cold turkey unlike benzos. Promethazine certainly will push up prolactin though as it's a dopamine antagonist but it will only be mild at OTC dose and duration (max OTC dose is 50mg and that totally floors me, 25mg is max I can take and still function OK next day).


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Guy I get my Weed from gave me a pack of 10mg Diazepam's and 1 White Ladder Xanax, as for the Diazepam I took 20mg last night forgetting the effects as had not taken Benzo's In almost 12 Years, it knocked me sideways, will only been using once a week as they are very Addictive.
> 
> As for Xanax, should have listened to him when he said take half the Bar at first, I took the whole thing and the last thing I remember was stumbling into the Hallway then I woke up 7 Hours laterIn bed.
> 
> Diazepam was a much nicer feeling as it was much less Intoxicating and more relaxing.


 Another 7 year old bump......

Where do you find them???


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Another 7 year old bump......
> 
> Where do you find them???


 2011 at a guess


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't see a single plus side for Diazepam in bodybuilding.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> I can't see a single plus side for Diazepam in bodybuilding.


 Better sleep?

Reduced cortisol?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Kazza61 said:


> I can't see a single plus side for Diazepam in bodybuilding.


 Definitely better sleep and recovery for those who struggle to sleep


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Better sleep?
> 
> Reduced cortisol?





Tricky said:


> Definitely better sleep and recovery for those who struggle to sleep


 At a cost on athletic performance, fine motor skills and recent memory? Doesn't stack up for me. Better ways to get a good night's kip than resorting benzos.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Kazza61 said:


> At a cost on athletic performance, fine motor skills and recent memory? Doesn't stack up for me. Better ways to get a good night's kip than resorting benzos.


 True we all know the sides and choose our drugs. For me clomid just didn't stack up never used and never will.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

IrishRaver said:


> Yeah I've taken enough and know myself well enough to know exactly what response I'll get wether it's emotionally or just general wellbeing
> 
> I was just hoping an expert in how our bodies operate could explain in depth what drawbacks diazepam have as a bodybuilder but it seems there are none (experts or major drawbacks lol).


 Why would you think the negative side if a drug would be different due to your choice of hoddy?

"Any negative sides to cocaine as a bodybuilder"

"Any sides to heroin as a bodybuilder"

The drugs operate in you the same way they do in anyone else.

Drug interactions are slightly different but are listed im the materials anyway.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

IrishRaver said:


> No I don't want to sleep I know what effect the drug has on me and It definitely makes days like this go a lot faster, and I sleep a lot sounder when it comes to bed time. I'm pretty crippled after yesterdays session, even my chest and biceps are feeling it. As I said this is my day of rest (no cardio/anything). I've been out with the dog a few times, seen a few mates.
> 
> I appreciate you looking out for me in this why but there is no trap for me to fall into anymore - I have learned my lesson. This day comes once a week and I feel like a battered baby seal in Canada.
> 
> ...


 So you want to take them because you're bored and a little sore from training?

Dude, you are the "before" story if every drug addict BBer ever.

Google "nubian stories" and make better choices.

That's the dumbest reason for wanting to take something I've heard.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> So you want to take them because you're bored and a little sore from training?
> 
> Dude, you are the "before" story if every drug addict BBer ever.
> 
> ...


 Don't think he's going to see your message mate, he hasn't been online in 6 years.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Don't think he's going to see your message mate, he hasn't been online in 6 years.


 He is still asleep, that's some good sh!t :thumb


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

adam28 said:


> He is still asleep, that's some good sh!t :thumb


 He had a Xanax blackout and woke up in prison going a 10 stretch


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

GTT said:


> He had a Xanax blackout and woke up in prison going a 10 stretch


 Probably Tasered himself aswel I hear that's quite common practise on Xanax.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> Probably Tasered himself aswel I hear that's quite common practise on Xanax.


 Tbh it wouldn't be a shock


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Another thing Is I don't believe the whole "some people get addicted, some dont"

You hear people say they can take Addictive Meds for over a month and then just stop cold Turkey with no issues, I don't buy it, We are all Human and Bodys work the same (relatively)

These Diazepam work wonders for me personally for Sleep, Recreational wise they are not really worth it as you don't get "High" just very relaxed.

Xanax on the other hand is lethal, Would probably try again but a half a full Bar ruined me


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Its more psychological I think, some people can regulate their use, others find it difficult. I'm pretty sure anybody would get a physical dependency if they used diazepam everyday, it' s just some people can regulate their use before they get to that point.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm away to bump some old threads.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Guy I get my Weed from gave me a pack of 10mg Diazepam's and 1 *White Ladder Xanax*, as for the Diazepam I took 20mg last night forgetting the effects as had not taken Benzo's In almost 12 Years, it knocked me sideways, will only been using once a week as they are very Addictive.
> 
> As for Xanax, should have listened to him when he said take half the Bar at first, I took the whole thing and the last thing I remember was stumbling into the Hallway then I woke up 7 Hours laterIn bed.
> 
> Diazepam was a much nicer feeling as it was much less Intoxicating and more relaxing.


 What the fvck is a white ladder Xanax? Do you just mean a normal Xanax bar like they come 99% of the time anyway?

I will pray for you, you need to find Jesus and you won't find him through abuse of drugs!

My high is reading a passage out of the 'good book'


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Another thing Is I don't believe the whole "some people get addicted, some dont"
> 
> You hear people say they can take Addictive Meds for over a month and then just stop cold Turkey with no issues, I don't buy it, We are all Human and Bodys work the same (relatively)
> 
> ...


 I can take 400mg tramadol a day for a month then just go cold turkey. Have before. It's a crap drug


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> I'm away to bump some old threads.


 Good because the content of this forum has went down the pan.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I can take 400mg tramadol a day for a month then just go cold turkey. Have before. It's a crap drug


 Same, I can be using oxycodone every day for months and stop and not even notice. When I was addicted 10 years ago, even going a day without would have me shaking and sweating. Now I can even forget if I've not had them


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Isn't Valium a different Animal though?

Like the Physical withdrawals are worse the Opiates.

Try a Month on Diazepam and quit cold Turkey you will experience hell.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Isn't Valium a different Animal though?
> 
> Like the Physical withdrawals are worse the Opiates.
> 
> Try a Month on Diazepam and quit cold Turkey you will experience hell.


 Behave yourself! You think a month of diazepam daily will be worth than a month of using, say, heroin? Where do you pull these stupid incorrect facts from? You honestly believe that diazepam is more addictive than ANY opiate?

How did your withdrawals go after a month of solid use? When did they start to subside?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Behave yourself! You think a month of diazepam daily will be worth than a month of using, say, heroin? Where do you pull these stupid incorrect facts from? You honestly believe that diazepam is more addictive than ANY opiate?
> 
> How did your withdrawals go after a month of solid use? When did they start to subside?


 Had a bloke arguing with me on this the other day saying that nicotine is more addictive than smack lol....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I know two guys whos training went backwards dramatically taking it on a regular basis...


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Behave yourself! You think a month of diazepam daily will be worth than a month of using, say, heroin? Where do you pull these stupid incorrect facts from? You honestly believe that diazepam is more addictive than ANY opiate?
> 
> How did your withdrawals go after a month of solid use? When did they start to subside?


 With the Tramadol?

I was on them for almost 3 months and Quit by tapering down for a few days and was absolutley fine, first day or 2 just feel a bit achy and lethargic.

All I heard about Valium withdrawal is horrendous stuff like Muscle spasms ect..

Everything in Moderation, they are a lovely Relaxing state of mind of used sparingly once a week at most.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> With the Tramadol?
> 
> I was on them for almost 3 months and Quit by tapering down for a few days and was absolutley fine, first day or 2 just feel a bit achy and lethargic.
> 
> ...


 No, Valium, you said after a month of use withdrawals are hell. How long was you going through hell with them?

and forget tramadol it's weak as piss junk, I ended up giving boxes away cuz I couldn't even sell that s**t!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Try a Month on Diazepam and quit cold Turkey you will experience hell.


 How long did your withdrawals take?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Had a bloke arguing with me on this the other day saying that nicotine is more addictive than smack lol....


 It's quite common to hear people claiming that. To be fair, both are very addictive. A panel of addiction experts recently concluded that the most addictive drugs are heroin, cocaine and nicotine, followed by barbiturates and alcohol.

By far, the most dangerous to stop cold turkey is alcohol because of the risk of delerium tremens, a condition which can lead to unconsciousness followed by a ventilation arrest.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> How long did your withdrawals take?


 I Haven't been taking them that long mate like a week or 2 and not even everyday, I've done them last 2 days just to help me sleep as im on Night Shiftsand have always been awful at Sleeping during the day.

Apprantley the withdrawals Is hell though from a physical prospectiv.

I also read that they sort of build up in your system and you will constantly feel tried and drowsy but even when I took them for 4 days I felt energized and workouts were just fine.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> I Haven't been taking them that long mate like a week or 2 and not even everyday, I've done them last 2 days just to help me sleep as im on Night Shiftsand have always been awful at Sleeping during the day.
> 
> Apprantley the withdrawals Is hell though from a physical prospectiv.
> 
> I also read that they sort of build up in your system and you will constantly feel tried and drowsy but even when I took them for 4 days I felt energized and workouts were just fine.


 Why not try melatonin for sleeping during the day?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

jd said:


> Why not try melatonin for sleeping during the day?


 Haven't tried that one, heard it's decent though.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> I Haven't been taking them that long mate like a week or 2 and not even everyday, I've done them last 2 days just to help me sleep as im on Night Shiftsand have always been awful at Sleeping during the day.
> 
> Apprantley the withdrawals Is hell though from a physical prospectiv.
> 
> I also read that they sort of build up in your system and you will constantly feel tried and drowsy but even when I took them for 4 days I felt energized and workouts were just fine.


 Oh so when you talked about the awful withdrawals after a month of taken them daily you infact have no real experience on the matter, your just reeling off random things youve heard previously?

thats most helpful thanks


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Oh so when you talked about the awful withdrawals after a month of taken them daily you infact have no real experience on the matter, your just reeling off random things youve heard previously?
> 
> thats most helpful thanks


 Only stories from my parents and other people yer.

I just don't see how people can "take it or leave it" when it comes to Drugs like that.

Even after taking Valium for 3 days I feel like I really need it the 4th.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

I cant comment on opiate withdrawal, never took enough in my reccie days to get a habit, but I've had first hand experience with Valium. It's a creeper, so easy to pop those little blue pills every day, until you run out! I was hospitalized more than once with repeated seizures, be careful.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Only stories from my parents and other people yer.
> 
> *I just don't see how people can "take it or leave it"* when it comes to Drugs like that.
> 
> *Even after taking Valium for 3 days I feel like I really need it* the 4th.


 Maybe because everyone else isn't you? You complain about being addicted after half a g of coke. Or worry about withdrawals after you use less than the prescribed dose of tramadol ffs!

Some people just aren't as weak


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ThatsLife said:


> I cant comment on opiate withdrawal, never took enough in my reccie days to get a habit, but I've had first hand experience with Valium. It's a creeper, so easy to pop those little blue pills every day, until you run out! I was hospitalized more than once with repeated seizures, be careful.


 For me I was using opiates daily thanks to the NHS. Ended up after 18 months being on 300mg MST morphine, 600mg DHC, 900mg tramadol, 100mcg/ph hour of fentanyl and oramorph as and when I felt like it, literally drinking it from the bottle to wash down my other tablets!

i went cold turkey in jan 2012, it was 5 days or so all together first 3-4 was bad but after than your back on the 'up'.

its tough and if I didn't have any real reason to do it I wouldn't have bothered


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> For me I was using opiates daily thanks to the NHS. Ended up after 18 months being on 300mg MST morphine, 600mg DHC, 900mg tramadol, 100mcg/ph hour of fentanyl and oramorph as and when I felt like it, literally drinking it from the bottle to wash down my other tablets!
> 
> i went cold turkey in jan 2012, it was 5 days or so all together first 3-4 was bad but after than your back on the 'up'.
> 
> its tough and if I didn't have any real reason to do it I wouldn't have bothered


 S**t man, that's a LOT of meds! You did well to come off all that cold turkey. What was the reason you came off, If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Oh so when you talked about the awful withdrawals after a month of taken them daily you infact have no real experience on the matter, your just reeling off random things youve heard previously?
> 
> thats most helpful thanks


 You kept trying and eventually got what you wanted 

Seen that coming a mile off.

@wylde99

You make me laugh with your drug exploits, your a true rebel.....


----------



## slacker111 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi mate, try keep benzo drug use minimal no more than once of twice a week... i fell into benzo addiction for sleep after only a month and its the worst withdrawl ever!!!! - flu symptoms, cold shivers, extreme anxiety, no sleep, racing thoughts. stay away mate haha


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> For me I was using opiates daily thanks to the NHS. Ended up after 18 months being on 300mg MST morphine, 600mg DHC, 900mg tramadol, 100mcg/ph hour of fentanyl and oramorph as and when I felt like it, literally drinking it from the bottle to wash down my other tablets!
> 
> i went cold turkey in jan 2012, it was 5 days or so all together first 3-4 was bad but after than your back on the 'up'.
> 
> its tough and if I didn't have any real reason to do it I wouldn't have bothered


 You were honestly on all of that a day?? 900mg of Tramadol a day?!? And you quit cold Turkey? So honestly how bad were the first few days?

As for Valium, as someone just said, it's a creeper, they make you feel amazing just through killing Axniety so you don't have a care in the World, I'm guessing when you come off you get rebound depression and axniety.

Your right though I worry too much, it's because my parents were heroin addicts, I was taken into social services at age 3 and put up for adoption lucky my Aunty saved me and adopted me so I stayed In the Family.

I only have 1 Box of Diazepam, what is that like 24pills? I've done half already over the course of 2 weeks no issues yet.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Used to love a bit of valium unfortunately i almost fell over during squats one day


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

drwae said:


> Used to love a bit of valium unfortunately i almost fell over during squats one day


 During Valium or the day after lol?

Not sure if True but heard it stays in your system for a long time, I took some other evening and doing a Back Workout the next day was tough


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> During Valium or the day after lol?
> 
> Not sure if True but heard it stays in your system for a long time, I took some other evening and doing a Back Workout the next day was tough


 A few hours after taking it

Valium does stay around for a couple of days mate


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

drwae said:


> A few hours after taking it
> 
> Valium does stay around for a couple of days mate


 Is it best not to train the day after taking them?

Had 1 this evening so will give the Gym a miss tomorrow then.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Is it best not to train the day after taking them?
> 
> Had 1 this evening so will give the Gym a miss tomorrow then.


 I would imagine going to the gym the day after taking valium is a bit like going to the gym with a hangover - it's not ideal but better to make the best of it than do nothing


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Over use has been positively linked to dementia. Stay clear.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MXD said:


> Over use has been positively linked to dementia. Stay clear.


 I'm sure it could, but that is so subjective and we are lifters and lifting Heavy weights and pushing yourself in general In terms of excersise has profound benefits on Aging of the Brain and keeps the mind Sharpe!

My Nan who is 81 is a heavy Valium user and is still very mentally sharp, she has been very active most of her life though I.e long walks, swimming ect..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> I'm sure it could, but that is so subjective and we are lifters and lifting Heavy weights and pushing yourself in general In terms of excersise has profound benefits on Aging of the Brain and keeps the mind Sharpe!
> 
> My Nan who is 81 is a heavy Valium user and is still very mentally sharp, she has been very active most of her life though I.e long walks, swimming ect..


 Smoking and lung cancer isn't it.

I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ThatsLife said:


> S**t man, that's a LOT of meds! You did well to come off all that cold turkey. What was the reason you came off, If you don't mind me asking?


 Yeh it was a hell of a lot! I was 23 years old when I came off them. My motivation was that when I was 17-22 I really put myself out there work wise, I sold all my stuff and moved out to Holland at 17, then went from there to start working on cruise ships doing the welding both sailing and doing re-fits in dry docks etc. Through my work I went all over the world and had some amazing experiences. At 19 I set up my first company and even secured a contract with calor gas on the fleet side!

Work is my life and after falling ill in jan 2010 after coming back from Working in Bahamas and ended up on all them meds, I lost EVERYTHING, ended up in 10k of debt, no car, now living back at my dads I eventually tried to get back to work and was welding up fvcking farm machinery for £9ph!!

That was enough to make me quit that s**t and find a way to get by without.

Funnily enough I'm now on oxycodone 20-40mg a day does me right but I only use it when I need, I can go ages without. However tomorrow I'm having an operation on my spine (L5/S1 discetomy) so Hopefully my daily pain levels will be decreasing  then it's just the chronic pain in my legs and feet to concentrate on 

my back has really given me some stick over last 9 months or so it's got much worse and really affecting my life


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> *You were honestly on all of that a day?? 900mg of Tramadol a day?!? And you quit cold Turkey? So honestly how bad were the first few days?*
> 
> As for Valium, as someone just said, it's a creeper, they make you feel amazing just through killing Axniety so you don't have a care in the World, I'm guessing when you come off you get rebound depression and axniety.
> 
> ...


 Yes honestly, I didn't start on that much but as my tolerance built up the doc just upped all my doses. Withdrawals wise,

day 1 - usual shaking and sweating

day 2-4 very difficult, shitting, throwing up, crying uncontrollably, not sleeping, not awake, feeling weak and just being in a very dark place

day -5 things start picking up again. I left the house for the first day, it was like seeing the world in HD, you don't realise how f**ked you have been till your sober again lol


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yes honestly, I didn't start on that much but as my tolerance built up the doc just upped all my doses. Withdrawals wise,
> 
> day 1 - usual shaking and sweating
> 
> ...


 I think you did Super well handling all of that after 5 days!!

Do you do an reccies these days?

Can't remember if we have talkedabout Coke or not but I know you laugh at my worry of a 0.3 haha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> I think you did Super well handling all of that after 5 days!!
> 
> Do you do an reccies these days?
> 
> Can't remember if we have talkedabout Coke or not but I know you laugh at my worry of a 0.3 haha


 I do pretty much everything haha


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MXD said:


> Smoking and lung cancer isn't it.
> 
> I'd rather not risk it.


 Huh? Thought we were talking about Brain Disease lol


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

If I were a man that wanted to exaggerate to make a point, I might liken taking diazepam or Xanax to me making a post and saying 'any downsides to taking heroin to make me happy as a bodybuilder'

You see, I only plan on using heroin just for those sad times to make me happy, so don't intend on doing it regularly.

Don't see how it will affect my gym time either........

On a serious note I started using benzos a long time ago, same reason as you and others on here, good way of chilling out, getting to sleep especially on tren.

Then as I entered a s**t marriage started using them as an escape, have a row with the wife, drop a diazepam and a glass of wine. Then it got to, have a row with the wife, drop 40mg and a bottle of wine,

Once I started getting to those doses and above, instead of chilling me out it actually started me literally going mental, couple of arrests later and attempted suicides and I learned my lesson.

Still, I do get tempted to drop half a xanax to get to sleep now and again (use zopiclones now)

Xanax is EVIL its like entering a black hole, take a lot and you will do lots of stupid s**t and have no memory of it, Ive had 3 day blackouts, smashed my house up, fell down the stairs on my head.

I chopped my living room carpet up with a chainsaw after 50mg diazepam and a couple of bottles of wine in me.

(btw that combo, dose will kill some people, not to mention playing with a 22inch petrol chainsaw ontop)

I've done many many stupid things under the influence

Benzos are still subtley affecting you a couple of days after, small dose of Xanax and your speech will sluur the next day, so doing valium etc and gym training isn't great, plus that constant feeling of chill wears thin after a while.

Now the best benzo I've used is rohpynol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

fu**ing nutters, the lot of you. Surely there are better ways of killing boredom, improving your sleep or destressing than getting monged off your face on drugs with the potential for addiction?

P.S. I haven't scrolled back through the last page or two yet, but I bet fu**ing @wylde99 had something to do with the bumping of this 7 year old thread :whistling:


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh it was a hell of a lot! I was 23 years old when I came off them. My motivation was that when I was 17-22 I really put myself out there work wise, I sold all my stuff and moved out to Holland at 17, then went from there to start working on cruise ships doing the welding both sailing and doing re-fits in dry docks etc. Through my work I went all over the world and had some amazing experiences. At 19 I set up my first company and even secured a contract with calor gas on the fleet side!
> 
> Work is my life and after falling ill in jan 2010 after coming back from Working in Bahamas and ended up on all them meds, I lost EVERYTHING, ended up in 10k of debt, no car, now living back at my dads I eventually tried to get back to work and was welding up fvcking farm machinery for £9ph!!
> 
> ...


 Wow, you've really been through it mate. It must be depressing going from all that, seeing the world etc to losing everything, proper rock bottom moment. Goes to show the bad times have a purpose if only to help you make changes for the better. Good to hear your back on the up now mate, hope the surgery goes well today :thumbup1:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ThatsLife said:


> Wow, you've really been through it mate. It must be depressing going from all that, seeing the world etc to losing everything, proper rock bottom moment. Goes to show the bad times have a purpose if only to help you make changes for the better. Good to hear your back on the up now mate, hope the surgery goes well today :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate I got here at 7:30 but was told I was last on the list, that soon changed and I was first! All done, backs sore from being opened up but apart from that it's all good. Waiting to get a lift home now.

yeh it was tough to lose what I had worked for and end up worse than 'square 1' again but that was the motivation to get going and sorted out. It's funny how people view things, the meningitis could have been a terrible thing but I made it through by nothing short of a miracle and lost only a few toes. For me it was an incredibly positive time in my life though, sure my long term health ha suffered as has my life expectancy and I spend a fair bit of time in and out of hospitals but it doesn't phase me one bit.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ran out of Valium now, got some Zopiclone, 3.75mg tabs, never done them before, anyone give some expeirences on effects and dosage ect...?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

wylde99 said:


> Ran out of Valium now, got some Zopiclone, 3.75mg tabs, never done them before, anyone give some expeirences on effects and dosage ect...?


 Take 2, make sure you have time for at least 6 hours to sleep, you get a tolerance quick if you take them every day


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

GTT said:


> Take 2, make sure you have time for at least 6 hours to sleep, you get a tolerance quick if you take them every day


 Took 2 as said, just woke up from 7 Hours sleep. Slight metal taste in mouth, stayed awake for an hour and a half after taking them and felt slightly hypnotic. Much better sleeping pills out there.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> stayed awake for an hour and a half after taking them and felt slightly hypnotic.


 I used to smoke weed when just coming up on them... lovely feeling


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Thanks mate I got here at 7:30 but was told I was last on the list, that soon changed and I was first! All done, backs sore from being opened up but apart from that it's all good. Waiting to get a lift home now.
> 
> yeh it was tough to lose what I had worked for and end up worse than 'square 1' again but that was the motivation to get going and sorted out. It's funny how people view things, the meningitis could have been a terrible thing but I made it through by nothing short of a miracle and lost only a few toes. For me it was an incredibly positive time in my life though, sure my long term health ha suffered as has my life expectancy and I spend a fair bit of time in and out of hospitals but it doesn't phase me one bit.


 Yeah man, reaching rock bottom can definately be a blessing, it is what you make it I suppose. Hope the back feels better soon buddy!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

wylde99 said:


> Took 2 as said, just woke up from 7 Hours sleep. Slight metal taste in mouth, stayed awake for an hour and a half after taking them and felt slightly hypnotic. Much better sleeping pills out there.


 I am in a similair situation to you with trouble sleeping, Zopiclone are the safest thing to take. But be careful you might end up not being able to sleep longterm naturally unless you take somthing.

I DON'T recommend this but I personally would take Zopiclones 3 days a week to avoid tolerance and then the rest find a benzo that's fast acting, think I heard tamazepam is good for sleep, or I might grab some Xanax and do half a bar - might have to give them my wife to look after as I can't trust myself with them.

Valium/diazepam is too slow and subtle to be a good sleep aid long term

If I had access to them, all it would take is a big row with the Mrs and I'd be dropping a few bars of Xanax with booze and then have some psychotic episode and be back to square 1


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

GTT said:


> I am in a similair situation to you with trouble sleeping, Zopiclone are the safest thing to take. But be careful you might end up not being able to sleep longterm naturally unless you take somthing.


 You're only supposed to take them for a couple of weeks...

I was on them for over a year and became immune, tapered off and still sleeping at same time. Used melatonin after that and worked well for a long time.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

TERBO said:


> You're only supposed to take them for a couple of weeks...
> 
> I was on them for over a year and became immune, tapered off and still sleeping at same time. Used melanotan after that and worked well for a long time.


 Yep melatonin (not melanotan!) gives you a really natural rested sleep


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

GTT said:


> Yep melatonin (not melanotan!) gives you a really natural rested sleep


 Yeah that's the stuff :lol:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

GTT said:


> I am in a similair situation to you with trouble sleeping, Zopiclone are the safest thing to take. But be careful you might end up not being able to sleep longterm naturally unless you take somthing.
> 
> I DON'T recommend this but I personally would take Zopiclones 3 days a week to avoid tolerance and then the rest find a benzo that's fast acting, think I heard tamazepam is good for sleep, or I might grab some Xanax and do half a bar - might have to give them my wife to look after as I can't trust myself with them.
> 
> ...


 Xanax is serious stuff the one my friend gaveme a few weeks ago and said don't take the whole thing...I really should of listened, was stumbling around the Flat and laid down next to my Cat then Woke up 10 Hours later fully dressed.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

wylde99 said:


> Xanax is serious stuff the one my friend gaveme a few weeks ago and said don't take the whole thing...I really should of listened, was stumbling around the Flat and laid down next to my Cat then Woke up 10 Hours later fully dressed.


 Yes it will fk your life up royaly. I think for me it's like chasing the dragon or trying to tame, as everytime it's landed me in bother.

Again stupid statement from an obsessive compulsive so pretend I didn't type it


----------



## MI.RO (Feb 15, 2017)

Benzos aren´t medicine for insomnia. Sleepiness and deep sleep are just a side effects.

If you can´t get asleep ,there are many things, that you can try before you try benzos or hypnotics, like:

- magnesium

- melatonin

- weed

- CBD oil

- beer

- certain antihistamines

- valerian

- ashwagandha

- binaural beats (delta waves)

- meditation

- GHB


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Mate just have me 5 2mg Bars of Xanax!

Never really done them before, how do they compare to Diazepam? I heard it's a bit stronger, and much better for Sleep.

I plan on having 2 or 3 Beers for the Football so might just start with half a Bar then another half an hour or 2 later.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

wylde99 said:


> Mate just have me 5 2mg Bars of Xanax!
> 
> Never really done them before, how do they compare to Diazepam? I heard it's a bit stronger, and much better for Sleep.
> 
> I plan on having 2 or 3 Beers for the Football so might just start with half a Bar then another half an hour or 2 later.


 They don't really chill you out, more knock you out.

I see you are still using benzos....


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

GTT said:


> They don't really chill you out, more knock you out.
> 
> I see you are still using benzos....


 I Haven't taken any Benzo's in a month, but not going to lie, these are purely for Recreational use, I'm only going to use 1 and save the rest anyway.

I've only done Xanax once it was only a half at Christmas with some Booze had a very good sleep that night!


----------



## mihawk_swkraths (Jul 3, 2019)

GTT said:


> They don't really chill you out, more knock you out.
> 
> I see you are still using benzos....


 diazepamine addicted keep using thoose evil pills and u will understand what they do to you after of 10 years use my overdose on diazepamine was 30-40 pills daily of 1mg diazepamine per pill (vulbegal) ..... i cannot even mind how you addicted and dont even try to stop them... totally non knowledge on drugs!!! first in your cure path from heroine things opium etc....they will give you buprenorphine (you will addict on this sh1t either for 100% )if you're character is stronger than the drugs you will shoot away suboxone/suboxol and the doctor's will give you some diazepamine pills mostly for help you at sleep the only sh1t thing is that no one from doctor's that i passed in my life no one give me info's about diazepamine so.... i guarantee you it's the most bastard thing i ever met in my whole life of taking drugs 8 years for sure you will get addicted to diazepamine having muscles sore.. 0 appetite for life everything seems same arround u even after of overdosing diazepamin even if you take higher dose it will not have effect only the stoned thing in ur head the idea of being stoned basically XANAX 2mg also is a incoming death they make your heart beat so slowly you can even see your death in front of your eyes in slow motion i cant understand how ppl getting addicted on thoose things!!! it's better to smoke a straight weed cigarete for sure
** USING DIAZEPAMINE FOR MORE THAN 6-8 MONTHS YOU WILL START HAVING MEMORY PROBLEMS DOING SOMETHING YESTERDAY AND NEXT DAY SMASH UR HEAD TO REMEMBER WHAT U DID


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i havnt read through the entire thread but i will say it is an extremely slippery slope with a pit of spikes at the end of it

along with alcohol benzodiazepine is the only substance you can actually die from the withdrawals of

*i believe* it has something to do with CNS suppression which when abruptly reversed can result in seizures and even heart attacks

i have used benzos to 'treat' a back condition as i found it the only relief for days when i was laid out on the floor having my wife put my socks on because i could move an inch with extreme back pain and spasm

but if youre using them for 'fun' or some other self prescribed purpose it'd be wise to HEAVILY limit the frequency that you use them


----------



## mihawk_swkraths (Jul 3, 2019)

swole troll said:


> i havnt read through the entire thread but i will say it is an extremely slippery slope with a pit of spikes at the end of it
> 
> along with alcohol benzodiazepine is the only substance you can actually die from the withdrawals of
> 
> ...


 using benzos for a "treat" like u said it's a fake treat just you're feeling not 100% ok at all.... just when u take 1-2 pills instantly you have a pain relief cause your body is almost buzzed also depends the MG's of benzo how ever the worst diazepamine pills are vulbecal/valium for sure and then hypnostedon 542 of 1 mg/stedon(this pink small facking pill of 10mg's in urine tests will show that u are a heroine user - flunitrazepam generic drug of diazepamine

totally agree the combine with alcohol it's a surely death almost xD !


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

mihawk_swkraths said:


> using benzos for a "treat" like u said it's a fake treat just you're feeling not 100% ok at all.... just when u take 1-2 pills instantly you have a pain relief cause your body is almost buzzed also depends the MG's of benzo how ever the worst diazepamine pills are vulbecal/valium for sure and then hypnostedon 542 of 1 mg/stedon(this pink small facking pill of 10mg's in urine tests will show that u are a heroine user - flunitrazepam generic drug of diazepamine


 my use was still abuse (any prescription drug self administered without prescription is abuse imo) 
however it was a very specific application which does within reason create a different association with any kind of psychological effect and subsequent rate of addiction

youll still get addicted in the end but there is more of a delay to this happening compared to someone using it frivolously 'for fun'

this has been shown in people that have been prescribed codeine for chronic pain vs those abusing it recreationally.

and believe me if youve never had true back pain you wont understand how bad it is

i have a herniated disc, bulged disc, 3 dehydrated degenerative discs and a compression fractured vertebrae 
which one specifically was causing me the acute agony after a workout i dont know but when i had that intra workout pop like someone popping large bubble wrap up my spine that was it for a week

laying on the floor contemplating pissing myself rather than attempt to get up and go to the toilet

taking a muscle relaxant as a slight 'break' from that kind of pain is a small price to pay


----------



## mihawk_swkraths (Jul 3, 2019)

swole troll said:


> my use was still abuse (any prescription drug self administered without prescription is abuse imo)
> however it was a very specific application which does within reason create a different association with any kind of psychological effect and subsequent rate of addiction
> 
> youll still get addicted in the end but there is more of a delay to this happening compared to someone using it frivolously 'for fun'
> ...


 to take benzo's or generally pills like thoose youll take them with a purpose not for fun only a kid will take'em for having fun IMO 
bout your back pain i'm not a doctor but i think there are much more things than taking this sh1t for relaxing ur muscles body etc...
i know what pain means for 101% i have a blade with 7 almost gold screws at my right arm and some cut tendons and also a f#cked up central vein 
massage chiropractic physio therapies are totally better and healthier

peace


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

mihawk_swkraths said:


> to take benzo's or generally pills like thoose youll take them with a purpose not for fun only a kid will take'em for having fun IMO
> bout your back pain i'm not a doctor but i think there are much more things than taking this sh1t for relaxing ur muscles body etc..


 muscle relaxants do the best job at reliving protective muscle spasm 
the body does this as a defense mechanism to stop you moving the injured back

the 60mg codeine that i was prescribed after my pec major reattachment surgery (pec rolled out after being 5 weeks coiled up, drilled and anchored onto my humerus) didnt touch it

i dont want a pissing contest im just saying that the strongest they were willing to prescribe for my surgery did nothing but made me feel nauseous with no relief or dissociation (how opioids work) from the pain i had in my back when it would go.

anyway im not justifying usage im saying the reasons i chose to take them
my take home message from the start was to steer people away from benzo misuse


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

swole troll said:


> muscle relaxants do the best job at reliving protective muscle spasm
> the body does this as a defense mechanism to stop you moving the injured back
> 
> the 60mg codeine that i was prescribed after my pec major reattachment surgery (pec rolled out after being 5 weeks coiled up, drilled and anchored onto my humerus) didnt touch it
> ...


 Reading your posts take me back a few years when I was in the exact same position. I feel for you mate and wish you a full a recovery as possible. I didn't think I'd ever recover but I'm back squatting and living a relatively normal existence.

That said, I still actively manage my back daily. As I type this I'm laid out on the floor letting my back unwind after training this morning and cleaning my house. If my lower back muscles don't release I'll use Diazepam to relax them so I don't go in to full blown spasm. I never use more than 5mg in one go unless I'm literally unable to move. Having split with my wife and living alone now, the prospect of a full blown major spasm is the stuff of nightmares.

I'm content and accept with my drug use/abuse (it's prescribed when I'm in spasm, but I buy black market to prevent full spasms).

I still get the sides from even very small, infrequent doses. I'm super careful not to use without a proper need.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> Reading your posts take me back a few years when I was in the exact same position. I feel for you mate and wish you a full a recovery as possible. I didn't think I'd ever recover but I'm back squatting and living a relatively normal existence.
> 
> That said, I still actively manage my back daily. As I type this I'm laid out on the floor letting my back unwind after training this morning and cleaning my house. If my lower back muscles don't release I'll use Diazepam to relax them so I don't go in to full blown spasm. I never use more than 5mg in one go unless I'm literally unable to move. Having split with my wife and living alone now, the prospect of a full blown major spasm is the stuff of nightmares.
> 
> ...


 Actually tbh mate I'm back squatting and deadlifting for about 3 weeks now without any additional pain (my back is around 90% pain free at all times now and squats and deads do not exacerbate this as they once did)

I couldn't even deadlift 60kg to begin with but after many many months of the McGill big 3, planks, short walks and light sumo deads I can now high bar squat and conventional deadlift again

Far from my strongest but I managed to squat 210kg for a double other day and deadlift 200kg for 6 both pain free

So touch wood I am near enough fixed up although herniated discs never return to their pre herniation state

Its like a scar once that disc heals back over and your lifting will be changed forever in one way or another

Appreciate the support all the same as I too have nothing but sympathy for people with back issues these days


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

swole troll said:


> Far from my strongest but I managed to squat 210kg for a double other day and deadlift 200kg for 6 both pain free


 Funnily, I gave up deadlifting as I just feel like my lower back is trying to recover but managing to squat, nothing massive but I'm happy to be able to squat without my lower back giving me absolute agony. Deadlifts I just ain't gonna bother with.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Funnily, I gave up deadlifting as I just feel like my lower back is trying to recover but managing to squat, nothing massive but I'm happy to be able to squat without my lower back giving me absolute agony. Deadlifts I just ain't gonna bother with.


 As much as I hate to say it it's the most expendable barbell lift in regard to physique based goals

If one was determined to deadlift but wanted to reduce risk then sumo all the way

I can't stand it as a lift but it kept me sane as I was recovering from the worse of my back pain


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Funnily, I gave up deadlifting as I just feel like my lower back is trying to recover but managing to squat, nothing massive but I'm happy to be able to squat without my lower back giving me absolute agony. Deadlifts I just ain't gonna bother with.


 That's pretty much where I settled too. Rack pulls are manageable. I'm going to try deads with a trap bar next week.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

The climb back I made was

Trap bar deads from blocks

Trap bar deads

Sumo deadlift from blocks

Sumo deadlift

Conventional from blocks

Conventional

This process took 10 months with many set backs and I'm only 3 weeks fully back


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

swole troll said:


> As much as I hate to say it it's the most expendable barbell lift in regard to physique based goals
> 
> If one was determined to deadlift but wanted to reduce risk then sumo all the way
> 
> I can't stand it as a lift but it kept me sane as I was recovering from the worse of my back pain


 Clean and press gets my vote, few do them including myself these days but they're great for all over development IMO.

I did deadlifts from 16yrs old til I did my back in at 24 getting to 260kg natty and was doing 220kg ATG squats for triples as a gym monkey. I reckon if I'd dropped the Muay Thai and focussed on lifting, I'd have lifted more.

I don't really train for physique but a balance of muscle and strength but this can change to cardio at times.

Maybe i should focus on rehabilitation of my lower back although I know set backs are grim when I am stuck on my bed unable to move for a few days


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

My progress increased when I introduced Bulgarian split squats with a single dumbbell. I do same and opposite hand per leg.

I had a good response from my quads and glutes, but awesome results on my core.


----------

